# Live from Austin TX: Eric Johnson DVD



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Must have for EJ fans.

What I want to know is: What's he continually fiddling with behind his amp?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Eric the Fiddler*

I believe its another amp head.......I use to have the total electric guitar instructional video by johnson and he uses (at the time) three different heads for his lead sound one is a Dumble which he says is like a hot powered Fender Twin and a couple of marhalls, which he pumps various overdrive/fuzz's through.. I have seen the PBS condensed version of this long ago and cant recall if the Dumble is actually facing the audience, I know his Marhalls and his clean fender amps are.
I'll have to buy the DVD to make sure I guess..hahaha

Ray


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez....I didn't notice him fiddling around there. I was too mezmerized by his playing 
Can that boy get a tone ???? Mercy.
It inspired me to learn "Love or Confusion" and "Are You Experienced" though.

cheers
Pete


----------

